# selling your assets for 1 dollar



## harderthansoft (May 12, 2015)

I have over heard folks discussing selling an item to an individual for a dollar so as not to loose it in a divorce. Does this really fly with the court system?  

And if legit, what's to say the individual you thought you could trust wouldn't let you have your stuff back.  Or maybe passed away suddenly. 

If anyone has a first hand experience with this. Can you pass along your experience. Private messages are welcome.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 12, 2015)

harderthansoft said:


> Does this really fly with the court system?



Not even close.  

Nor any of the other "strategies" you hear over a cold beer at the local watering home.

You know the pictures of the plane that crashed and burned on I-285 in Atlanta last week?  Keep that picture in your mind if you intend to follow this course of action because that's you.

The main thing stupid stuff like this does is really really really tick off the judge that has to deal with it.


----------



## Sargent (May 13, 2015)

Here's what I see:

Guy has $50k in assets.   "Sells" them to his brother for $1 because of impending divorce. 

Judge awards guy's wife half... and calls his bluff for selling his assets.  Judgement for $25k issued to guy.

Unbeknownst to guy, his brother (who has his assets) thinks he's a moron and has been having an affair with his (now) ex-wife.  They run off with his $50k in assets along with a $25k judgement on the guy.  

Guy is broke.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 13, 2015)

It shows intent to deceive. Generally judges don't favor people who do that sort of thing. 

Keep everything on the level. He'll lose some things, but it won't hurt nearly as bad as trying to deceive the court.


----------



## T-N-T (May 13, 2015)

I wouldn't sell my stuff for a dollar.   Buy my wife knows I will destroy everything to keep it even.   
we started wroth nothing and if need be,  will leave with nothing.   
Even. 

Best you can do is sell it at the cheapest market price to a friend and hope you can afford to buy it back after you give up half the cash.

Or do like someone I know.   Sell it all,  spend the cash like crazy on vacation and stupid stuff.   Then separate with nothing to divide. 
The problem is,  they worked it out 6 months later and had liquidated about  40k.


----------



## JohnK (May 13, 2015)

My wife didn't bring home any money but she did "everything" around the house so I could work long hours and days plus she kept the kids, a job in itself. I would be embarrassed for people know I tried to rip her off on her half.


----------



## harderthansoft (May 13, 2015)

Well I would say that everyones situation is different. Mine is so different. I was in military,and worked one job my entire life. Wife wouldn't stay at a job more than three months at a time and the money she did make and mine was wasted. She is money hungry and wants everything. This is a situation of just not getting along. No cheating on either side. We just don't get along. Destroyed every car I ever bought her so last one I bought I said it be last. 2001 Camry and it's been a good one. I have close 200000 in mine and her none. Wouldn't keep one long enough. So I'm ok well not really but I've excepted it. She gonna get half. But I buy things and take care it. We can't even ride in a car and listen same stations. I'm going to fast,to slow. U see that car. It is bad. I never left cause kid. Then all her family passed. I stayed cause I felt sorry for her. No job no family . But now she working and I feel I need do it while she is. But I don't want give up my bike nor boat. And she won't just go and let's have lawyer write up papers and see we agree. She want it all


----------



## elfiii (May 13, 2015)

harderthansoft said:


> Well I would say that everyones situation is different.



The judge doesn't care about that. Hire a lawyer.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 13, 2015)

The $1 thing is an abbreviation for money laundering. 

If, before you ever talk about divorce, go ahead and liquidate your assets and find way to hide them, then start the divorce, so there's no obvious timeline of where your money went, then you might be able to get away with it. But it is money laundering. 

The last thing you do is post about it on the internet. 

I had a former employer try to sell me his business, and we had talked about partnership a time or two, but his asking prices was a little too good, if you know what I mean, I was suspicious and dragged my feet, basically declining the offer without making a big stink about it. As it turns out, about a year later, he divorced his cheating wife, and apparently had a private investigator following her for a long time, and his offer to sell me his company was clearly his attempt to do exactly what you are talking about. I'm glad I didn't get involved.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 13, 2015)

harderthansoft said:


> Well I would say that everyones situation is different. Mine is so different.



Trust me, it's not that different.

The professionals in the process (the judges, the lawyers, the police) have seen it and especially HEARD it before.

The best money you will spend is to retain a good lawyer to explain all this to you in person.  If you worked one job your entire life, keeping your toys should be way down your worry list.


----------



## hilbily (May 14, 2015)

Had a cousin years ago that his wife said she wanted a divorce and was going to take half of everything, so my cousin decided fine and took a chainsaw to everything in the house and cut it in half! His ex is still CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored to this day that he did that!


----------



## Crakajak (May 14, 2015)

My happiness is worth more than 1/2 my assets.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 14, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Trust me, it's not that different.
> 
> The professionals in the process (the judges, the lawyers, the police) have seen it and especially HEARD it before.
> 
> The best money you will spend is to retain a good lawyer to explain all this to you in person.  If you worked one job your entire life, keeping your toys should be way down your worry list.



As a young ex-military man who was in your very shoes, not too long ago , I would recommend you listen to the sage advice above. 

1) Hire a lawyer.
2) Be nice to her even when she's not to you. Especially when she's not with you. 
3) Keep everything above board.
4) Ask lawyer what your projected child support and alimony could be, and sock that away in savings from the moment you tell her you want out. When it's awarded it will be back dated to the date of the initial request. If you don't have it to pay, then penalties and arrears kick in. That's what gets a lot of young men in trouble for non-payment. Once you get behind you will never get caught up, and being off by one red cent triggers contempt charges. 

This is not a situation to mess around with.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 14, 2015)

Sell the boat and hire a lawyer..


----------



## T.P. (May 14, 2015)

Not just any lawyer a good lawyer. Don't ever skimp on fishing rods or lawyers.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 14, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Not just any lawyer a good lawyer. Don't ever skimp on fishing rods or lawyers.



Truth. Look at reviews and see who they complained about for being ruthless. Get them before she does.


----------



## harderthansoft (May 14, 2015)

I beginning I heard from all the Father Flanagans. Now I'm starting to receive the advice I'm looking for. U would never understand why the need to do it unless you lived in this kind of situation.

Shopped and spent Bill money while u work 60-70 hrs. Instead of sticking to a set budget at Christmas when child 5 and every year after. Going over by 800 or 1000. 

 Come home after work at age 5 he is playing video games while she doing homework.  Bed time 930 for him on school nights. Argue about it all. I told her one day he has to do this stuff in a class romm setting. 5th grade guess what can't keep up. She saying he got learning disabilities. In 10 grade saying she gonna let him quit. Oh fought for ever about that. One day I come home she done went and sign for him to get out. So no I don't want her have anything.


----------



## Robert28 (May 14, 2015)

The best advice I've ever heard about divorce is be the first to serve the papers and get the biggest and baddest shark(lawyer) you can afford.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 15, 2015)

harderthansoft said:


> I beginning I heard from all the Father Flanagans. Now I'm starting to receive the advice I'm looking for. U would never understand why the need to do it unless you lived in this kind of situation.
> 
> Shopped and spent Bill money while u work 60-70 hrs. Instead of sticking to a set budget at Christmas when child 5 and every year after. Going over by 800 or 1000.
> 
> Come home after work at age 5 he is playing video games while she doing homework.  Bed time 930 for him on school nights. Argue about it all. I told her one day he has to do this stuff in a class romm setting. 5th grade guess what can't keep up. She saying he got learning disabilities. In 10 grade saying she gonna let him quit. Oh fought for ever about that. One day I come home she done went and sign for him to get out. So no I don't want her have anything.



Your situation isn't as unique as you think it is. 

Dismiss the wise advice you've received at your own peril.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 15, 2015)

harderthansoft said:


> I beginning I heard from all the Father Flanagans. Now I'm starting to receive the advice I'm looking for. U would never understand why the need to do it unless you lived in this kind of situation.
> 
> Shopped and spent Bill money while u work 60-70 hrs. Instead of sticking to a set budget at Christmas when child 5 and every year after. Going over by 800 or 1000.
> 
> Come home after work at age 5 he is playing video games while she doing homework.  Bed time 930 for him on school nights. Argue about it all. I told her one day he has to do this stuff in a class romm setting. 5th grade guess what can't keep up. She saying he got learning disabilities. In 10 grade saying she gonna let him quit. Oh fought for ever about that. One day I come home she done went and sign for him to get out. So no I don't want her have anything.




If you really believe your the only guy to marry a less than helpful woman(that's as nice as I could put it)... You really need to go talk to someone. I'm not being rude or anything but, facts are facts and a divorce is not cheap nor easy. Your gonna have to give up something's so you about as well start accepting it. Sell the boat or some stuff to a friend at fair market value with the understanding that you wopuld like to get them back later if possible (because things change) hire a lawyer and stay the course.


----------



## grouper throat (May 15, 2015)

Best $ I ever spent was on a good divorce lawyer and no, that trick does not work. Do not worry with the toys. Honestly, your problems are not out of the ordinary from what you listed. Think about your stress on you and your family throughout a divorce. I would try and work through your problems if at all possible.


----------



## Gaducker (May 15, 2015)

I thank the lord above that I have no oppinion in this matter.  Been married 21 years and lookin ahead to the next 21.  Good luck to all involved.    

Wait I do have a thought.  If Kids are involved go out of your way to stay together.  Not just stay together but back in love. Yall were in love at some point right?

  Cause when your old and grey your kids may have an oppinion about your past that you may not like to hear.

I speak from experince.


----------



## oops1 (May 15, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> I thank the lord above that I have no oppinion in this matter.  Been married 21 years and lookin ahead to the next 21.  Good luck to all involved.
> 
> Wait I do have a thought.  If Kids are involved go out of your way to stay together.  Not just stay together but back in love. Yall were in love at some point right?
> 
> ...





Well stated!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 15, 2015)

There's something to be said for admitting when it's best for the kids to part, though, so they don't just see Mommy and Daddy fighting all of the time, too. It sounds like this guy is there, IMO.


----------



## Milkman (May 15, 2015)

She is going to try and get rights to part of your military retirement unless you get someone who can find a way to stop it. She will also qualify to claim SS benefits one day based on your account. She will get a long list of things if you allow it. 
Oh and get ready to go to the furniture store or flea market to get something to sit, eat, and sleep on if you keep the place. 

Get the toughest lawyer you can borrow enough money to hire. That may prove to be a female attorney.  What you are facing here is  a business decision. Do not let emotion be part of this.


----------



## Gaducker (May 15, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> There's something to be said for admitting when it's best for the kids to part, though, so they don't just see Mommy and Daddy fighting all of the time, too. It sounds like this guy is there, IMO.



IDK if the op even has kids but if he dose assetts are the last thing he or anyone should be thinking about right now. If you dont have any kids then I guess assetts are about all you got and then divorce away.


Its never best for the kids for the parents to split up.  Its the easy way out for the parents to do what they want to do PERIOD........  

 Even joint custody is going to scar a child for life when the child is hung out in the middle of the parents back and forth


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2015)

https://www.divorcelawyersformen.com/


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 15, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> IDK if the op even has kids but if he dose assetts are the last thing he or anyone should be thinking about right now. If you dont have any kids then I guess assetts are about all you got and then divorce away.
> 
> 
> Its never best for the kids for the parents to split up.  Its the easy way out for the parents to do what they want to do PERIOD........
> ...



I'm not saying divorce is Disney Land. I'm just saying that it's better than the tower of terror of two parents who hate each other staying together and  every night in front of the kid. 

Unless you've walked a mile in this man's shoes you aren't fit to judge his reasoning. Neither am I, which is why I skipped the judging and trying to cajole him into doing what I think is right, over just helping guide him through a painful, and difficult process, with an eye towards what is best for all. 

If you feel that's wrong, I don't know what to tell you, but I make no apologies for it.


----------



## Gaducker (May 15, 2015)

Im not judging him, Im stating the feelings from a kids point of view thats been 40 years in the making.  Sorry if I came over that way.  I also dont need to walk a mile in his shoes because I have been a million miles in the kids shoes I can promise you that.

Please dont take what I say literally, Im just venting here. And what I am saying is what I say to everybody who brings up the word divorce when little ones are involved.

CARRY ON....


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 15, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Im not judging him, Im stating the feelings from a kids point of view thats been 40 years in the making.  Sorry if I came over that way.  I also dont need to walk a mile in his shoes because I have been a million miles in the kids shoes I can promise you that.
> 
> Please dont take what I say literally, Im just venting here. And what I am saying is what I say to everybody who brings up the word divorce when little ones are involved.
> 
> CARRY ON....



Fair 'nuff


----------



## biggsteve (May 15, 2015)

i'm with my fourth wife now. [sigh]

here's a hint that will save you a ton of $$$$

put all your firearms in a pawn shop.  pay the interest every month.

then, when she falsely accuses of you threatening her with a gun, you can show the judge the pawn tickets, to prove she lied.

will keep you out of jail.  trust me.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 15, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Im not judging him, Im stating the feelings from a kids point of view thats been 40 years in the making.  Sorry if I came over that way.  I also dont need to walk a mile in his shoes because I have been a million miles in the kids shoes I can promise you that.
> 
> Please dont take what I say literally, Im just venting here. And what I am saying is what I say to everybody who brings up the word divorce when little ones are involved.
> 
> CARRY ON....



My parents got divorced when I was 12/13. It never scarred me in any way. I was happier when my mom left and love my new mom more than anything.. Change affects everyone differently and the OP is about to inflict change on his family. Hopefully there will be some peace found for all parties involved.


----------



## Chase4556 (May 15, 2015)

biggsteve said:


> i'm with my fourth wife now. [sigh]
> 
> here's a hint that will save you a ton of $$$$
> 
> ...




Have heard this advice more than once. 


Now, I am not getting a divorce. But here is my question. You guys say that people spend their money when going through a divorce, and the judge didn't seem to care. What is to stop one person from "selling" his guns for a fair market value to a friend, but money never changes hands? "Cash" can be spent at a strip club, and who brings home reciepts from a strip club?? Seems to me like that would be a way to keep your guns. Obviously you will not be selling a $10K boat and there be no trace of the money. But a couple thousand in guns over a month or two..... maybe.


----------



## karen936 (May 15, 2015)

Also keep a log
write everything that happens down.
Copy and save emails to.


----------



## T.P. (May 15, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Also keep a log
> write everything that happens down.
> Copy and save emails to.



X2. Video and pictures don't lie either.


----------



## harderthansoft (May 16, 2015)

Ok so one good thing is this. Well no actually it's not good. What I was gonna say my son is 22 and he is the only child. It's not good because I wanted more kids .but when I realized we wouldn't ever agree on raising our first I didn't choose to have another.she still picks up his bathroom, his room and wash and ironing. He can  be looking for a shirt. It's in dirty clothes but guess what not for long.now I'm not saying don't love and do for your child. But children need to learn to survive in this world . As far as giving up the retirement I have excepted that. But is the fact that everything else I have worked for and maintain is what  is hard for me to swallow. She will blow through that retirement in few months.and I don't think that anyone trying to figure this out has not tried to figure out how not to loose the things they worked for also. I guarantee everyone on here that's posted is a fishermen. And I guarantee u have had that big one one the line. You some times even get  to see it. And when u loose it. Don't it make you sick. And occasionally think about it. Lol just saying


----------



## The Longhunter (May 17, 2015)

Chase4556 said:


> Now, I am not getting a divorce. But here is my question. You guys say that people spend their money when going through a divorce, and the judge didn't seem to care. *What is to stop one person from "selling" his guns for a fair market value to a friend, but money never changes hands?* "Cash" can be spent at a strip club, and who brings home reciepts from a strip club?? Seems to me like that would be a way to keep your guns. Obviously you will not be selling a $10K boat and there be no trace of the money. But a couple thousand in guns over a month or two..... maybe.



Here's what, and what I tried to tell the OP.

Getting divorced is usually a unique proposition for most people (except Big Steve) so they only view it from their individual perspective, and so they think their problems are unique.

Now if you were the *FIRST* guy to "sell" your guns, or your motorcycle, or your tractor, or your boat, or any of your other toys to "some guy whose name you didn't write down" and then blow the money on strippers (or in one case with which I am familiar, lottery tickets), it would make for a interesting and slightly humorous story.

But when you are the 100th or 1000th person to tell that story to the judge, and the lawyers on both sides have heard it 100 or 1000 times, it's not so interesting or humorous.

So what happens, if you say you "sold" your guns for say $2000 to "some dude", the judge has no problem telling you to get in touch with that "dude" and get a thousand dollars for your soon to be ex-wife, and do it by next Friday, or *YOU*, not the "dude" will be going to jail.  Oh and by the way, you need to pay her lawyer for his or her trouble, so that will be another thousand.

The fact that you don't actually have the money, or can't account for your property, just isn't a factor in the judge's decision to make an "equitable distribution", especially when you stopped by that hypothetical strip club when there were unpaid marital bills -- which there always are.


----------

